# upgrading S2003+Exch 2003 to 2008+2010



## oranzie (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey all,

this is my first post, so nice to meet you all,

i have a client with the following setup:

1 server, Windows Server 2003 32bit std. + Exchange 2003 (with Public folders and about 70 mailboxes)

project is to upgrade the client to a New server (new hardware) , with Server 2008 64bit + exchange 2010.

my plan is the following:

1. install the new server 2008, add it to the domain, add it as a secondery DC, move FSMO roles, set it as GC, let it replicate for a few hours
2. install Exchange 2010
3. set Exchange 2003 to work in coexisting mode
4. move mailboxes, public folders, connectors etc.. to Exchange 2010, and let users work directly to EXCH 2010 for a testing day.
5. remove exchange 2003
6. demote server 2003 from being a DC
7. upgrade schema & ad to server 2008

my question is,

did i forget anything? am i doing something wrong ? what would be better to do ?

any well known problems i might run into ?

any help would be great 

thanks alot !


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

no you havent missed anything BAR the FSMO roles, also when migrating the mailboxes, pull them from 2003 rather than push.

HAve a read of this article its step by step for what your doing ald also has the FSMO roles information

http://www.techieshelp.com/upgrade-2003-domain-to-server-2008/


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

ps you need to upgrade the schema BEFORE it will accept 2008


----------



## oranzie (Feb 8, 2011)

thanks for your answers 

but if i update the SCHEME before, will Exchange 2003 + server 2003 DC will work ?


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

yes, when you update the schema all your doing is preparing the active directory database for the new tables for 2008.


----------



## steve65 (Feb 20, 2003)

I had some issues with certain types of public folders - namely those used for "Tasks" did not migrate. You may want to export the public folders to PST files using a 3rd party tool, or as I did, move the contents of each to a mailbox and then move them back manually.


----------



## oranzie (Feb 8, 2011)

thanks alot for that tip !


----------

